# CHIBI AUCTION BY BUNSTELLE/PIIMISU [ OPEN ] HB1: 1500 TBT /  HB2: 1500 TBT



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys! I've been spending my tbt like, too much. On acnl stuff. And I'm supposed to be saving up for a Pok?ball and Yoshi Eggs. Sooo I'm going to host an auction, TBT only! Yes that's right no USD allowed. I don't do tbt commissions anymore so I wanted to give ppl an opportunity.

Rules
1. Don't withdraw bids
2. You may bid on both auction slots
3. Feminine boys only. Please ask me, I will give you a definite answer ^^
4. No furries but anthro is alright
5. If a bid is placed in the last 30 minutes, 2 hours will be added to the auction.
6. Say which slot(s) you want

*SLOT 1*
SB: 100 tbt
HB: 1,700 @ Margot
AB: 7,000 tbt

------------

*SLOT 2*
SB: 100 tbt
HB: 1,500 tbt @ Fup10k
AB: 7,000 tbt

*END DATE: Thursday, March 12th - 11:59 PM EST*

Examples;
http://bunstelle.deviantart.com/art/Bubbles-515820329
http://i.imgur.com/7ZhgeoH.png
http://i.imgur.com/GkWHPI5.png

And I'm off to class wish me luck


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahh this is going to go high!!! SB!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Ahh this is going to go high!!! SB!



Thank you for the bid! I forgot to say to tell me which slot you want ;v;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck dear. I see I am one of the examples haha.

I'd bid if you are ok with my male OC {x} eh?
Most of my characters have simple designs lol. Don't worry about the wings.

Do you have any examples of a male character though?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Good luck dear. I see I am one of the examples haha.
> 
> I'd bid if you are ok with my male OC {x} eh?
> Most of my characters have simple designs lol. Don't worry about the wings.
> ...



Umm I dont think he would look good in my style ;-; sorry, the hair is too short + facial hair Q-Q
I don't have any recent male examples, but theyre basically like the girls but with no eyelashes -- that's why i brought up feminine boys.

--

If anyone else is not sure please ask


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 9, 2015)

what no furries *leaves*

Lemme get in that slot 2 with the SB!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> what no furries *leaves*
> 
> Lemme get in that slot 2 with the SB!









 luck


----------



## buuunii (Mar 9, 2015)

cheeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Slot 1: 150
Slot 2: 150


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

slot  1 - 250 ♡


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you! Updated^^


----------



## Amilee (Mar 9, 2015)

slot 1 200 c:


----------



## jambouree (Mar 9, 2015)

Slot 1- 250 ~


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

wHOOPS, I edited those incorrectly at school, on my phone and during class secretly - A - ;; i fixed them in sorry!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 9, 2015)

1.5k tbt slot 2


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Thankies! Updated ♥


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

Slot 1: 300 tbt


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Slot 1: 400 BTB ^^


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

500 for slot 1 !!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Slot 1: 600 BTB c:


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys ♥ updated~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

whoops, sorry ignore


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Umm I dont think he would look good in my style ;-; sorry, the hair is too short + facial hair Q-Q
> I don't have any recent male examples, but theyre basically like the girls but with no eyelashes -- that's why i brought up feminine boys.
> 
> --
> ...


Haha ah oh well. Thanks anyway. XD


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2015)

Gonna bump this


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

Slot 1: 700 yo


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

*Slot 1:* 800 TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm kinda confused? Are the slots different? As slot two is higher?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 10, 2015)

deerui said:


> *Slot 1:* 800 TBT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm kinda confused? Are the slots different? As slot two is higher?



Nope it's just someone bid that much and people are going for the first one so they won't have to bid in the thousands ;v; 
I hope that didn't sound rude but I don't know how else to say it Dx

Thanks for the bid!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 10, 2015)

woot 900
(slot 1)


----------



## piichinu (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump thx


----------



## piichinu (Mar 10, 2015)

Shameless bump ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2015)

A sad triple bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 11, 2015)

slot one 1000 ;o


----------



## Margot (Mar 11, 2015)

Slot 1 
1,500


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank youuus ~ updating now


----------



## piichinu (Mar 11, 2015)

Boop boops thursday's the last day


----------



## Margot (Mar 12, 2015)

Can we up our prices, if so 1,700 slot one


----------



## piichinu (Mar 12, 2015)

You can ; o ;
Thanks!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 12, 2015)

9 hours ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Mar 12, 2015)

6 more hours!!


----------



## Margot (Mar 12, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 6 more hours!!



I'm probably going to sleep soon. I'll check up on this after class around 12pm est tomorrow ^^


----------



## piichinu (Mar 13, 2015)

And fup10k and Margot are the winners! Please pm me your refs and then send the tbt!


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> And fup10k and Margot are the winners! Please pm me your refs and then send the tbt!




 I sent you a pm on the colors and size. I'd like something small to fit in my avatar pic and something that would match my current signature. you don't have to add the crown ^^ tysm.


----------

